# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Ils le vendent ça ?
Il est tard, vous êtes seul dans le noir. Vous avez fait une connerie, vous le savez, ça ne fait aucun doute.
 Vous venez d’acheter un jeu complètement pourri.
 Discrètement, vous formatez votre disque dur, vous mutilez le CD du jeu pour empêcher son identification et vous le jetez dans un fleuve voisin. Personne n’en saura jamais rien. Jusqu’à aujourd’hui.

 J’ai eu droit à mon achat honteux : Söldner.

 Dans un premier temps, le jeu était pratiquement injouable. Véhicules à l’inertie digne de caisses à savon, bugs en pagaille, j’ai pris alors la lourde décision de patienter.
 Plusieurs mois après, le jeu était dépourvu de ses plus gros défauts et je me suis mis au multijoueur avec un pote. Pendant longtemps.
 Par ailleurs, je ne vais pas être malhonnête et vous avouer l’atroce vérité : je me suis même bien amusé.
 Puis le temps aidant, je suis passé à autre chose, jusqu’au jour où mon pote m’a proposé de rempiler, en prévision d’un futur add-on. C’est là que la claque est arrivée.
 Aujourd'hui encore, je ne sais pas comment j’ai pu m’amuser sur un jeu aussi mauvais. Les personnages ont l’agilité d’un soldat de plomb, les statistiques des armes flirtent avec le n’importe-quoi… Bref, l’horreur.
 Désormais, la boîte du jeu trône au-dessus de mon bureau, vestige d’une erreur, devoir de mémoire. Plus jamais ça.

 Et vous ? Avez-vous déjà acheté un jeu si mauvais que l’envie de buter les développeurs s’est effacée au profit d’une bonne grosse honte ? Comme toujours, n’hésitez pas à illustrer vos propos et dites-nous tout !

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Dric

Crysis (en promo sur steam), en pensant trouver une suite de Far Cry 1. Je fus déception...  ::(:

----------


## gimiz

N'importe qui ayant acheté Battle Los Angeles peut répondre ici amha.

Donc pas moi !

----------


## Karhmit

Deux jeux :





(ceux qui sont tombés dans le même panneau sauront. Les autres n'ont pas besoin de savoir)

Depuis, je m'en tiens à une hygiène de vie qui m'a réussi :

- Ne jamais écouter un vendeur de jeux vidéos
- Ne jamais écouter un vendeur de jeux vidéos
- Ne jamais acheter à " l'aveugle ", sans connaître le jeu
- Toujours me renseigner sur un jeu avant de l'acheter

Et aux vues d'arnaques récentes :

- Toujours vérifier le prix d'un jeu d'occase sur internet avant de l'acheter dans un magasin

----------


## Tetram

Soldner... marrant de retourner le couteau dans la plaie, après l'appologie qu'en avait fait CanardPC, finir par dire qu'il est incompréhensible d'avoir aimer ce jeu...

Qui l'avait testé à l'époque ? Je retrouve pas mon canard...

Blague à part, je ne me rappelle pas avoir acheté un jeu complètement daubesque. Y'a des jeux dont j'ai regretté l'achat (Splinter Cell Chaos Theory par exemple), mais ce n'était pas des daubes, juste des jeux qui en fait ne m'amusait pas...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> http://images.swap.com/images/vg/68/1018768.jpg


Ahhh ! Rise of the Robots ! Pareil...

----------


## Karhmit

> Ahhh ! Rise of the Robots ! Pareil...


Je ne connais pas une seule personne qui ne se soit pas mordue les doigts de son achat. J'attends toujours de rencontrer cet oiseau rare.

----------


## Grosnours

Plein. Sans compter les jeux décents mais qui ne m'ont jamais intéressé suffisamment.
Si j'avais déposé tout ce pognon dépensé pour rien à la banque, mes petits-enfants pourraient sans doute nager dans le caviar.

Heureusement, en plus de me doter d'une pulsion acheteuse, la nature a été généreuse en m'attribuant une mémoire de poisson rouge concernant toutes ces inconséquences.

----------


## Pimûsu

Moi j'ai jamais eu aucun problème, j'ai toujours lu de bons magajines avertis  ::): 
 ::ninja:: 

Après des jeux décevants, oui, genre Mafia II. Mais jamais tombé sur une saleté de bouse mal développée...

Par contre je rejoue en LAN à Farcry au boulot, et je ne comprends pas. J'avais adoré le solo, mais là dans le genre pas fluide dans les mouvements et avec un gameplay de chiotte, c'est vraiment juste pour passer le temps à midi...

PS : Rise Of The Robot, la démo trouvée dans un cd de shareware m'avait bien fait marrer. J'ai du y jouer quelques fois quand même pour le fun et sachant que je ne l'avais pas payé ^^

----------


## Kilbane

Pour ma part c'est Age Of Conans.
Je l'installe je le démarre et je m'apercois que je fais tourner le jeu à 3fps. J'investis dans une CG pour passer à un affichage raisonnable, pour abandonner le jeu une semaine après, sortie de la première cité. EPIC FAIL

Sinon y'a aussi un jeu de caisse sur XBOX, racing evoluzione qui plantait lamentablement dans la carrière empechant de le terminer, à une époque ou les Patch étaient inexistant. J'aime.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai jamais eu autant la sensation de me faire enfler. J'étais dans un Score Games, il me fallait un truc pour glander toute l'aprem, c'est tombé sur çà. La honte.

----------


## Padre

Tabula "SpaceGarriott" Rasa  ::|:

----------


## Chan

Ah euh assez récemment, Condemned 2 (à 5€ mais quand même !) 
1-On voit vraiment rien de rien.
2-Les ennemis sont de plus en plus pourris.
3-Des Finish Kills trop über, ouai, je suis joie.
Enfin pleins de choses qui m'ont fait pleurer, alors que le 1 était une très bonne expérience.

----------


## M0zArT

Supreme Commander 2 (quand on a été un grand fan du 1).
Quel gâchis.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

Tabulara rasa, j'ai arrêté d'y jouer de manière naturelle en très peu de temps. Il m'est jamais resté en tête et quand j'ai appris que les serveurs fermaient j'ai eu un flashback suivi d'une pensée sourde :"c'est vrai que c'était à chier en fait ..."

Ensuite le pire jeu de l'univers qui te fait frapper ta console ta télé ton chien et tout ce qui t'entoure : tintin au tibet super nintendo.

----------


## BentheXIII

Blood Bowl
marre de me faire péter par l'ordi en facile. (c'est pas exactement dans le cadre du topic, mais c'est mon plus grand échec en terme d'achat de jeux vidéos)

----------


## Guest62019

> Blood Bowl
> marre de me faire péter par l'ordi en facile. (c'est pas exactement dans le cadre du topic, mais c'est mon plus grand échec en terme d'achat de jeux vidéos)


 ::O: 
tu dois être particulièrement mauvais
Sinon, dernière grosse déception : Civilization 5. Deux parties, pas retouché depuis.

----------


## Akajouman

Je me souviens de World Racing sur Xbox. Qu'il était naze.  :Emo:

----------


## Gwenn

Aion.
Mon premier MMO à abonnement et MMO coréen.
J'ai passé un an à farmer pour atteindre le lvl max puis un équipement correct. J'ai pas réussi pour l'équipement correct. Cruelle désillusion que comprendre le principe d'un MMO coréen: tu veux de l'équipement de bonne qualité, tu farmes sans arrêt la même instance, encore et encore, et quand t'en as marre, tu recommence, encore et encore. Le pire dans tout ça c'est que le plus marrant dans Aion c'était de farmer pour monter en lvl, tellement le jeu est vide de contenu ...

----------


## Padre

> Tabulara rasa, j'ai arrêté d'y jouer de manière naturelle en très peu de temps. Il m'est jamais resté en tête et quand j'ai appris que les serveurs fermaient j'ai eu un flashback suivi d'une pensée sourde :"c'est vrai que c'était à chier en fait ..."
> 
> Ensuite le pire jeu de l'univers qui te fait frapper ta console ta télé ton chien et tout ce qui t'entoure : tintin au tibet super nintendo.


La déception c'est que j'y croyais à mort, Garriott, MMO pewpewlazergun, table rase, liberté, pvp sauvage toussa

Bref, j'ai payé un mojito à Garriott sur ISS, c'est déjà ça...

----------


## MrKayako

> Crysis (en promo sur steam), en pensant trouver une suite de Far Cry 1. Je fus déception...


Vraiment crysis, tu regrette crysis le plus ? Oo

Pour ma part je test la plupart des jeux avant de les acheter, mais je me suis bien fais avoir avec un jeu comme Final fantasy 11 ou bien Age of conan. (Moins AoC que FF11 tout de même)

----------


## lincruste

Et de loin. Fumiers.

----------


## Thnos

En ce qui me concerne:

Mission président USA, un grand moment de solitude et d'envie de meurtre.

----------


## donda

j'ai soldner mais jamais pu y jouer ,une entite m'a epargner de nombreux suplice je pense 
 moi qui peste d'avoir perdu le code du jeux  ,je pense n'avoir pas louper grand chose ;D

----------


## Tru2balz

C'était Commando 3, pour ma part ! Le passage à la 3D après commando 1 et 2, j'ai pas aimé du tout. Je me suis forcé à faire 2 ou 3 mission, puis j'ai abandonné, dégouté.

Soldner avait été super durant la beta, tout le monde y jouait à mort et il y avait foison de serveurs, c'était super.
Puis à la release, grosse déception car aucun des bugs n'était corrigé, il y en avait meme en plus, et la triche était omniprésente avec des mecs qui courraient à 300 km/h et qui faisaient des headshots systématiques.
1 semaine après la release, les serveurs étaient déserts ... je l'avais acheté avant de lire le test final de cpc, qui avait pourtant bien flairé l'arnaque et avait descendu le jeu en fleche, après avoir été très entousiaste pendant la beta.

----------


## Klamp

Le dernier Alone in the Dark... j'avais vu les carnets de développeur, j'avais vraiment envie de donner sa chance au produit, c'était des français, ils avaient de très bonnes idées, une très bonne musique, et puis... ils ont été édités par Atari... et là... bah rien de plus à dire.
Monde de merde !

----------


## Empereurcasa

Mission President : Geopolitical Simulator. J'ai eu le plus gros mal de fesses de ma vie

---------- Post added at 17h23 ---------- Previous post was at 17h21 ----------

Mission Président : Geopolitical Simulator... Je n'ai jamais eu autant mal aux fesses de ma vie. L'envie de buter les développeurs c'est effacée... au profit de celle de les torturer en les obligeant à regarder, à la manière d'un Orange Mécanique, ne serait ce que 10 minutes de jeu...

----------


## Nonok

Deux enfilades et curieusement une en commun avec Kahn :

- *Söldner* avec l'extension "marine" totalement n'importe quoitesque. La description faite est "presque" exacte parce qu'il ne fallait surtout pas oublier le netcode dramatiquement foireux, et surtout l'existance de règles illogiques dans le jeu.

En fait, certains chanceux pouvait enfreindre la loi de Newton et faire des choses totalement délirantes à la manière de Néo dans Matrix sans même avoir modifié leur jeu tandis que d'autres (genre moi) était dôtés du pouvoir de mourir au respawn. Avec le recul, je crois que l'utilisateur était tellement desynchronisé par rapport au serveur que ça en devenait risible. C'était ça et aussi des bugs tellement aléatoires que des fois on se retrouvait avec 50 hélicoptères quand on en avait commandé un. Merci le pseudo patch-addon.

- Autre merde infâme qui porte sur lui la souillure ultime : *Bad Day L.A.* Cette chiasse ose citer un passage de Canard PC sur la jaquette issu d'une preview bof bof du jeu qui vante son aspect sympa alors que dans le test, le jeu s'est mangé un 3/10. Même à 2€ j'ai eu les boules. Je crois que Boulon aussi a eu les boules et la seule fois ou j'en ai parlé sur le forum en 2006, sa réponse a été un truc du genre "_JEU DE CHIE§§§§_" suivi d'une dizaine de mots grossiers.

Mais l'histoire se termine bien pour cette diarhée digérée et emballée. Je l'ai cédé 3€ à un chanceux et émérité pote de classe qui l'a probablement revendu à son tour.

----------


## Kenjutsu

Supreme Commander 2.

Je comprend toujours pas comment ça a pu arriver.

----------


## Ananas

Et dire que j'avais acheté ce jeu après avoir lu la preview d'Eternal Darkness qui avait l'air chouette, et que j'ai confondu les deux jeux au magasin  ::ninja:: 

Mais d'ordinaire comme je me renseigne bien avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, j'évite les mauvaises surprises. Le seul jeu que j'ai acheté à l'aveugle, c'est Guild Wars, et avec 2000 heures passées dessus, je peux pas dire que ce fut un mauvais achat  :^_^:

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Perso mon epic fail c'est d'avoir acheté le jeu DemiGod depuis la béta. Au final cette dernière marchait mieux que la version finale XD

----------


## Michael d'Amour

J'ai honte de le citer parce que c'est un cadeau d'anniversaire, que je l'ai vendu et que j'envisage peut-être de le racheter pour me donner bonne conscience.

Astérix and the Great Rescue sur Megadrive



Le produit n'est pas mauvais, mais très moyen et j'étais petit, je comprenais pas ce qu'il fallait faire, le chrono était chiant... Un jeu de plate-formes bien chiant, et avec les manettes de l'époque tu t'amusais bien niveau commandes qui font mal aux doigts.

J'en cherche d'autres mais finalement j'ai pas acheté beaucoup de bouses ; d'une parce que je suis génial, de deux j'ai souvent du pot pour ce genre de petites choses du quotidien, et de trois je lisais déjà les magazines spé à l'époque.

Par contre, j'ai eu une Supervision et là...
Bien que j'y ai passé de bons moments, c'était vraiment une console pourrie avec des jeux pourris. Crystball alias le casse-briques où la bille se bloquait au vingtième niveau. Tennis Pro 92, où le bon coup, une fois trouvé, te faisait gagner n'importe quel point. Juggler, un puzzle-plate-formes au concept original mais foireux. Et le pire, je sais plus le nom, mais c'est un labyrinthe dans l'espace où on ne comprend tellement rien à ce qu'il faut faire que je crois que tout le déroulement des actions du jeu est marqué dans la notice. Ces jours-là j'ai goûté au cheap de très près, encore plus discount que les steaks agglomérés avec un certain pourcentage de viande.



edit : J'en profite pour dire que Astérix a été testé par le Joueur du Grenier, allez voir ça donne un bon aperçu.

----------


## Nemeo

Je m'en souviens comme si c'était hier. C'était un matin de printemps 2001, une année où mes envies mégalomaniaques étaient à leur paroxisme. Les mois précédents la sortie du jeu en question, je me tortillais déjà sur mon siège à l'idée d'y jouer. Le précédent opus de cette série m'avait littéralement absorbé. L'appel du pouvoir. Je n'avais su y résister et j'y passais des nuits entières.

Dès l'annonce de la sortie de l'Innomable, je savais qu'il serait mien. Il serait grandiose ! Il serait génial ! Il ne pourrait en être autrement.

Déplacement programmé pour achat impulsif le jour de sa sortie. Le manuel monstrueux ne me fait pas peur. Je dois le lire. Cette première partie doit être parfaite. Elle le doit. Des heures de lecture plus tard, je plonge avec excitation le CD dans le lecteur de mon ordinateur. Mais le Dieu du jeux vidéo sait se montrer cruel. Quelques heures plus tard, le verdict est sans appel. Il lui faut un patch. De toute urgence. Un homme en cravate avance sur le devant de la scène. Il nous a entendu. La date de sortie du patch est lointaine, mais je saurai attendre. J'ai peu de qualité, mais la patience en fait partie. Des semaines plus tard, alors que des rides marquaient mon visage, je devais me rendre à l'évidence. On m'avait trahi. On m'avait menti. On m'avait vendu un jeu pourri. Plus moche que son prédécesseur, il se payait le luxe de ramer et de mettre deux plombes à charger. On aurait pu croire qu'il se rattraperait sur le gameplay. Que nenni. Ou dans l'cul Lulu comme on dit chez moi.

Depuis ce jour, je ne lis plus les magazines. Je ne lis plus les interview. Je ne partage plus l'enthousiasme des foules. Cette mésaventure m'a appris que la déception est souvent proportionnelle à l'anticipation. Et surtout, cela m'a ouvert les yeux : naïf de mes 18 ans, je partais du principe que pour faire un jeux vidéo, il fallait les aimer.  A présent je sais que, tapies dans l'ombre du profit, des âmes fourbes jouent avec nos sentiments, à nous, joueurs innocents. Ils veulent notre argent, tout notre argent, et à ces fins, peu leur importe de décevoir le coeur d'un enfant.

Depuis lors, je n'achète plus les jeux à leur sortie. Car nul ne me fera oublier Celui-dont-on-ne-doit-plus-prononcer-le-nom.

----------


## ikkyu

Moi c'est Spellforce :


Je l'ai acheté les yeux fermés, persuadé d'avoir trouvé mon bonheur. Au final j'ai du passer moins de 2h dessus... Trooooop déçu !  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sim's

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles sur NES alias le jeu pour sado maso, je ne suis jamais allé plus loin que le niveau du barrage.  ::O:

----------


## Euklif

> Je ne connais pas une seule personne qui ne se soit pas mordue les doigts de son achat. J'attends toujours de rencontrer cet oiseau rare.


Moi. C'était de la merde mais bon... Ca allait quoi.

En tous cas, c'était d'un autre niveau que Pit Fighter ou Robocop 3 (les deux sur SNES).
Ou encore Conan ou Driver 3 (coupez le son et regardez bien les phases à pied) sur x-box, True Crime 2 sur GC (que j'adorais mais qui était tellement perclus de bug que je n'ai pu le finir) ou encore l'effroyable GT 64.
Mais je crois que ma pire honte, c'est Shogun's Blade. Il m'arrivait d'acheter en aveugle complet avant... Mais je fus définitivement vacciné à cause de ce jeu. Quand je pense que j'ai tenté le coup à cause d'un certain Detonator, pris de la même façon une semaine avant. Sauf qu'il m'avait amusé, lui.

PS : Toutes les vidéos sont à regarder de préférence sans son  ::ninja:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


Oui, je sais... J'ai effectivement une certaine expérience dans les daubes...

----------


## ziltoïd

Elemental: war of magic: Impatience et bave au lèvre + préco 1 an 1/2 avant la sortie, pour du vide, une I.A inexistante et la foire au bug.

Ma plus grosse déception depuis que je joue, et de loin.

----------


## CPC Père Blastor

> La déception c'est que j'y croyais à mort, Garriott, MMO pewpewlazergun, table rase, liberté, pvp sauvage toussa
> 
> Bref, j'ai payé un mojito à Garriott sur ISS, c'est déjà ça...


oui c'est un peu comme brink. Scénario énorme sur le papier, gros potentiel multi, techno sympa et les mecs en font rien : déception & frustration. En fait je tiens à rajouter brink sur ma liste du jeu que j'ai regretté d'acheter. =)

----------


## gun

Restaurant Empire 2, tout pourri  ::(: 

Brink c'est vachement bien, déconnez pas. Le scénar on s'en fout, ça se voyait que ce serait du flan juste pour faire le remplissage histoire d'avoir un peu de background.

----------


## Topper Harley

Un jeu de karting édité par MicroProse,je ne me souviens plus du nom. Je crois que mon cerveau à intentionnellement formater cette partie de la mémoire tellement l'arnaque était puissante...

----------


## Dark Fread

En plus parmi les jeux honteux auxquels on a joué, il y en a même qu'on a terminé...

----------


## Say hello

Wow facile ce concours, je gagne haut la main:

J'ai préco farcry2.
Le t-shirt bidon le plus cher de ma vie.  :Cigare: 

Sinon j'ai aussi eu une période Tactical OPS, l'espèce de plagiat de CS, en plus moche, avec moins d'armes et plus de cheater.

----------


## Nonok

Say Hello, tu fais fort. Pourtant le jeu s'était fait sacrément démonter en preview si mes souvenirs sont bons. Enfin, je ne vais pas faire mon nécromancien avec un vieux troll décédé il y a trois ans mais ce jeu sentait déjà le cadavre putréfié quand Ubisoft le présentait.

----------


## Hagane

A mon tour de me confesser.

C'est la mort dans l'âme que je dois reconnaitre m'être fait avoir de la manière la plus évidente et la plus déshonorante : l'achat d'un jeu tiré d'un film-qui-l'a-l'air-trop-bien.

J'étais un peu plus jeune à l'époque et bien trop naïf : mes parents refusant de m'acheter le nouveau GTA de l'époque : Vice City, ou encore l'adaptation vidéoludique de South Park (qui même si je m'en doute étais surement assez mauvaise aussi mais bien plus drôle que ce que j'allais avoir), je me suis malencontreusement rabattu sur ... ça :


Déjà que le film était très très moyen, imaginez le jeu codé en deux mois (voir moins, qui sait) pour coller à la sortie du film (que je n'ai vu que des années plus tard, de surcroît).

_*Interruption : je sais pas ce qu'on cuisine chez moi mais à l'odeur ça ressemble un feu dans une déchetterie...miam*_

Je me rappellerais toute ma vie je pense de cette soirée, seul avec ma console mon jeu et mes croque-monsieur à cuire moi même pour cause de parents absents, car ce qui aurait du faire mon bonheur s'est transformé en une séance de torture : jeu naze et bouffe cramée avec un horrible goût de plastique.

Je reste encore hanté par cette mission stupide dans laquelle on doit avec une sorte de camion de pompier éteindre des paysans en feu qui se font agresser par des dragons pendant leur cueillette; celle qui m'aura fait sortir le CD de ma console pour ne jamais le ressortir de sa boîte.

Ma résolution fût alors bien évidement que plus jamais, plus jamais on ne me reprendra à acheter une adaptation de film en jeu.

----------


## Leucha

En ce qui me concerne, c'est assurément *Final Fantasy 14*.

J'en reviens toujours pas aujourd'hui qu'un developpeur "professionnel" puisse foirer à ce point l'ergonomie de son interface et son gameplay. Même moi qui suis débutant, jamais j'aurais fait des erreurs aussi grossières. Je regrette trés amèrement mes 30€ débourser la dedans.

----------


## capsavon

DIE HARD TRILOGY sur PC !



Acheté 15Fr en promo, heureusement que je n'y ai pas mis plus ! J'y avais joué sur la PS1 d'un pote et, bizarrement ça m'avait paru pas mal ... Alors que juste après il me montrait la démo de ID4 et on voyait clairement tous les deux que c'était de la merdasse ! Très étrange.

Sur un PII 400 il tournait tout juste à 10 images par secondes en pointe, en 320x240 !!! Jamais vu un jeu aussi mal optimisé. Et moche, mais moche ...

Comme disait PC Soluce dans leur test que j'ai lu longtemps après:
1) Piège de crystal : c'est moche
2) 58 minutes : c'est lent
3) Une journée en enfer : c'est nul

----------


## Songes

Cette déception, alors que j'avais adoré les cinq premiers Tomb Raider  ::cry::  (et même les versions Gameboy Color).

----------


## Funest

> Perso mon epic fail c'est d'avoir acheté le jeu DemiGod depuis la béta. Au final cette dernière marchait mieux que la version finale XD


Haha je cherchais justement qui parlerait le premier de ce jeu... Et c'est mon Wa Gon qui en parle  ::): 
DemiGod, ou comment louper un jeu qui, vu l'époque où il est sorti, aurait pu devenir une référence (avant LoL/HoN et quand Dota commençait gentiment à gonfler). Qui finalement est injouable avec une bête de guerre pour peu qu'on ait la mauvaise carte graphique, au gameplay et au contenu bien pauvre. Le pire, c'est que je l'ai en collector (maintenant je me méfie des versions collector qui donne accès à la bêta). Le poster est.. dans mes chiottes xD

----------


## Titisnake

> DIE HARD TRILOGY sur PC !
> 
> 
> 
> Acheté 15Fr en promo, heureusement que je n'y ai pas mis plus ! J'y avais joué sur la PS1 d'un pote et, bizarrement ça m'avait paru pas mal ... Alors que juste après il me montrait la démo de ID4 et on voyait clairement tous les deux que c'était de la merdasse ! Très étrange.
> 
> Sur un PII 400 il tournait tout juste à 10 images par secondes en pointe, en 320x240 !!! Jamais vu un jeu aussi mal optimisé. Et moche, mais moche ...
> 
> Comme disait PC Soluce dans leur test que j'ai lu longtemps après:
> ...



Un de mes jeux préférés quand j'étais jeune =D.

Pour moi je dirais Supreme commander 2. Le 1 était autant magique que le 2 merdique  ::(: . J'ai du faire 3 games avant de le désinstaller a tout jamais.

----------


## Sebtje

Ma plus monumentale erreur fut un achat groupé de 10 boîtes du MMO MANKIND pour faire des cadeaux aux amis et collaborateurs de l'époque. J'avais acheté les yeux fermés après avoir lu une preview enchanteresse dans feu Joystick... Haha j'ai honte.

Le jeu était bien décevant et bien en dessous de ses ambitions à sa sortie. Il doit me rester une ou deux boîtes dans un carton dans les archives, faut que je pense à les enterrer...

----------


## Joolmax

Paperboy 2 sur NES. La purge intégrale. 
Sinon dernièrement : Assassin's Creed. Je crois que je n'ai pas joué plus de deux heures. Je n'ose plus sortir de chez maintenant.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Lionheart.
Ca devait être une sorte de RPG à l'ancienne façon Arcanum, Baldur's et Co, et c'était tout pourri. A part l'ambiance et le design, rien à en tirer. Je les ai bien senti les 50€ à l'époque....

----------


## kSamus

> Elemental: war of magic: Impatience et bave au lèvre + préco 1 an 1/2 avant la sortie, pour du vide, une I.A inexistante et la foire au bug.
> 
> Ma plus grosse déception depuis que je joue, et de loin.


+1
Il m'a tellement foutu la rage que je n'ai même pas encore osé le relancer depuis les patchs "salvateurs" qui ont suivi.

----------


## Ellierys

> Mission Président : Geopolitical Simulator... Je n'ai jamais eu autant mal aux fesses de ma vie. L'envie de buter les développeurs c'est effacée... au profit de celle de les torturer en les obligeant à regarder, à la manière d'un Orange Mécanique, ne serait ce que 10 minutes de jeu...


Pareil.

J'avais tellement attendu ce jeu, et pas moyen de jouer plus de 30min sans crashs, et avec une IA tellement poussée que le peuple se rebelle si tu baisse la TVA...  ::cry::

----------


## Siphrodias

Des jeux pourris, j'en ai eu, et un paquet ,surtout quand j'étais gamin et que c'était mes parents qui achetaient les jeux, souvent en rapport avec les dessins animés qui passaient a la téloche. 

Sur NES je me rappelle surtout de Capitaine Planet, où j'ai jamais réussi a passer ce putain de 1er niveau, un autre aussi qui s'appellait Wizards & Knights 3 (je crois) où tu étais lâché dans une ville immense sans savoir ce que tu devais faire, et comme je ne comprenais rien à l'Anglais à cette époque là... Et n'oublions pas Dragon's Lair où les 5 premières secondes du jeu te dégoutent a vie. Après y'en a eu beaucoup d'autres mais c'est trop loin dans mes souvenirs... (Je ne citerais pas les Tortues Ninja vu que je dois être le seul type sur cette terre a adorer ce jeu, même si je n'ai jamais réussi a le terminer).

Sur Super NES, en premier lieu : EQUINOX, un jeu d'action plate forme en vue isométrique hyper difficile et injouable où la moindre touchette avec un ennemi te fais recommencer le niveau entier. Mystic Quest, le "RPG" le plus chiant que j'ai jamais joué. Rise of the Robots bien sur, quelle horreur. Les DBZ aussi, beuark ! Et pleins d'autres dont je ne me rappelle plus les titres.

Sur Megadrive, aucun souvenir, enfin si, un jeu incompréhensible qui se passait dans un parc d'attractions trop kikoololkawai, c'était moche et imbuvable, j'y ai joué 2 fois, mais impossible de me rappeller du titre.

Sur N64 ('tain j'en ai eu des bécanes), c'était South Park, FPS inutile et inutile...

Sur PS1, l'inoubliable PO'ED et ses culs cracheurs de vomi (j'ai osé aller jusqu'au dernier niveau, où je n'ai jamais compris comment tuer le dernier boss), qui reste ma plus grosse déception malgrès la super accroche du catalogue où je l'ai acheté.

Sur WII : No More Heroes, tué 2 boss, puis revendu, grosse déception aussi. Dragon Blade, mais bon je m'y attendais aussi. Red Steel (une copine qui bossait chez Ubi me l'avait offert), et heu... trop déçu, c'était lent, très moche...

et sur PC : le 1er jeu que j'ai acheté qui m'avait vraiment déçu et dont je regrettais vraiment l'achat c'était Breed, un FPS spatial avec une technologie prometteuse ("passez de l'espace a la terre ferme sans transition"), des armes pourries, une IA pourrie, un design pourri, des missions pourries, des ennemies pourris etc...
FarCry 2 aussi, j'étais trop emballé et j'ai acheté la version collector, joué 1h, revendu dans la foulée (mais j'ai gardé les bonus de la collector).
Maintenant je fais gaffe, l'argent il vient pas tout seul  ::P: 

Et on a pas fini d'en bouffer de la merde vidéoludique.

----------


## von_yaourt

Personnellement, mon plus gros regret reste l'achat de Phantasy Star Online premier du nom sur Dreamcast - heureusement en occasion à pas trop cher. J'étais archi fan de Phantasy Star IV sur megadrive je connaissais par cœur et qui reste un des meilleurs rpg jamais créés à mon sens, alors quand je lis son test à 9/10 dans Dreamcast mag je me dis que je ne dois pas passer à côté. En relisant le test après avoir acheté le jeu je me rends compte qu'il ne parlait pas du gameplay... Je me suis donc retrouvé devant une merveilleuse bouse de action-rpg avant l'heure, avec un seul personnage, modélisé en 3D, de l'action en temps réel, bref tout l'inverse de l'essence même de Phantasy Star. Et tout ça avec une action lente au possible, des bugs de collision et un game design à vomir. Pourtant j'ai essayé de progresser mais la difficulté horriblement mal dosée m'a vite poussé à abandonner, c'était vraiment trop chiant. Je croyais trouver un complément au génialissime Skies Of Arcadia que je venais de finir et je me retrouve avec ce qui n'avait à l'époque de RPG que le nom, puisque c'était un des premiers jeux du genre. Depuis j'évite les action-rpg comme la peste.

Sinon plus récemment j'avais choppé Stalker dans une promo Steam. Je me disais "chouette il va être dur et en plus il paraît qu'il y a une bonne part de réalisme dans  le gameplay". Haha. Un FPS avec des armes au feeling en carton, un système de visée aussi mal fini à la crosshair (hérésie) qu'à l'iron sight (qui devrait être obligatoire), et une difficulté horriblement mal dosée qui rend le jeu ultra facile en surface et quasi infaisable en souterrain. C'est bête parce que c'est loin d'être un mauvais jeu mais son gameplay horriblement bâtard entre arcade et réalisme me rebute. Du coup j'ai relancé Serious Sam pour mes envies de tatane de monstres et j'ai continué à jouer à jouer à Red Orchestra pour l'aspect hardcore gaming.

----------


## Toxic

Bon moi je vous fais pas de liste hein, vous avez p'têt' lu les tests dans CPC déjà  :Cigare:

----------


## True Duke U

J'allais confessé l'achat de Deus Ex : Invisible War mais en fait même pas ... c'était fournit dans le bundle d'une carte graph'.
ça n'en reste pas moins ma plus grosse déception.

Sinon, j'ai le joker Earthworm Jim 3D : il a dû me coûter 3€ en version budget, mais même à ce prix c'est de l'arnaque (et en plus il plantait systématiquement ...).

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

*Rise of the Robots* moi aussi. Putain, on pensait avoir un jeu de baston sensass' avec mon frangin, on s'est retrouvé devant une merde.
Le *Dragon Ball* sur NES aussi. Putain, c'te merde.

Et récemment là, alors que je n'avais même pas à le tester pour CPC, j'ai acheté plein pôt Star Raiders. Bordel, pourquoi, POURQUOI n'ai-je pas attendu le test. POURQUOI PUTAIN.

----------


## Hoyan

Moi aussi je me suis fait avoir par Rise of the robots et ses beaux screens dans la presse. De même la boite du jeu était vraiment aguichante  ::(: 
Je rajouterais un jeu qui ne pouvait qu’être nul, mais à l'époque j'étais fan : Bart Simpson vs Space mutants... :tired: 
Tout ceci sur Atari ST. 
Sur PC, je me rappelle pas m’être autant fait  enf(i)lé. Mais bon on est tous plus ou moins victime de la mémoire sélective.  :^_^: 

edit: merde, bah voila, j'avais presque réussi à oublier Test Drive Unlimited *2*...  ::sad::

----------


## MrPapillon

> Sinon plus récemment j'avais choppé Stalker dans une promo Steam. Je me disais "chouette il va être dur et en plus il paraît qu'il y a une bonne part de réalisme dans  le gameplay".


(Dommage ça, moi j'avais installé direct le mode RealismPro et là d'un coup c'est la difficulté extrême (meilleure ia, armes réalistes et très très létales). j'avais mis deux après-m' entières à essayer de sauver les gars de mon camp de départ qui s'étaient fait attaquer par des militaires au bout de 5min de jeu. J'ai pas pu les sauver, je me suis barré comme un lâche au final. Après avec de meilleures armes, ça devient plus jouable, mais ça faisait quand même une sacrée différence avec le jeu d'origine. En plus je ne sais pas si c'était ce mod ou le jeu de base, mais l'IA réagissait de manière assez étrange qui faisait qu'elle n'était vraiment pas prévisible, pas de "patterns" particuliers)

Sinon moi un truc récent qui masque le reste c'est FF13. J'en attendais rien, mais être déçu à ce point... ça a failli me faire une crise cardiaque de déception sur le moment.

----------


## gros_bidule

King Arthur - The Role-playing Wargame : je l'avais acheté pour jouer au multi avec un pote... le temps d'une semaine de congés.
Le multi n'a jamais fonctionné, les parties ne se lançant tout simplement pas (et le browser buggait à mort). Et c'était pourtant du réseau local, ports ouverts & co hein.
Viré à la fin de la semaine, et loin de moi l'envie de réinstaller ce... truc.

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

ODT sur Playstation :



C'était pas foncièrement un mauvais jeu, mais qu'est-ce que c'était dur. Comme je l'avais acheté, je me suis forcé à finir le premier niveau, puis j'ai lâché au 2eme. Les munitions étaient tellement rares que tu préférais perdre une vie contre un mob facile plutôt que de gaspiller tes précieuses munitions sur lui...

Faut dire aussi que je suis assez une tanche à ce genre de jeu.

Bref, j'ai regretté, mais j'en ai pas forcément honte non plus. C'était loin d'être une bouse.

----------


## frunzy

Je me suis dit que j'aurais du mal a trouver, parce que je faisais super attention (à part les jeux megadrive et sness, hein), et pis en moins de 5 minutes j'ai trouvé : "Counter-Strike - Condition Zero" ! je croyais que c'était un CS:Source un peu modifié... J'y ai bien joué 2 heures avant de l'oublier !

----------


## Conan3D

Heu, le pire jeu que j'ai pu acheter...
Hm...

J'en ai bien un, mais je l'aime bien et je suis en train de me le refaire (je l'adorais étant gamin) : Sims Permis de Sortir sur GBA

(faut savoir que j'avais eu la version gamecube étant gamin pour noel, mais comme j'avais pas de carte mémoire avec assez de place, eh ben j'ai patienté genre un ou deux mois)


Par contre après j'en ai récupéré des merdes dans des brocantes, mais je collectionne, je joue pas (Shaq Fu, Krusty's fun House, le jeu de catch sur SNES, les COD sur XBOX 1...)

----------


## yourykiki

Je sais pas si j'oserais... Mais j'avais pris en promo Daikatana, je croyais pas les tests, je voulais voir ce qu'aurait pu etre un jeu dont la majorité des idées avaient été rejeté par id software.

J'ai pris damnation en promo sur steam. Maintenant, je n'achète plus de jeux en cartons :0)

----------


## Leybi

Ça va faire un peu connard vu que le jeu a été un peu supporté par CPC, mais bon. J'ai acheté Crasher 15€, j'ai fait 10 parties dont 3 potables (sans lag, mais avec du stuttering quand même). Depuis y'a plus assez de gens pour y jouer...
C'est vraiment l'achat que je regrette le plus depuis un bout de temps. J'ai jamais acheté de gros jeux de merde vu que je fais en général attention en lisant des tests... Y'a eu Blade Kitten aussi à 20€, achat impulsif sur steam et un jeu très "meh". A part ça je vois que Boiling Point ou j'ai joué une heure après avoir lu l'avis suyper positif de Pluton sur le forum mais je l'ai acheté 5€ dan un bac de jeux pas cher donc bon je regrette pas vraiment  ::P:

----------


## Froyok

This :


Ho putain.
En promo sur steam, et la plastique de la dame aidant, je l'ai acheté pour 2/3€.
J'aurais pas du. Système physique à chier, énigmes pauvres, environnements plats et déserts, doublage misérable, contrôles pénibles : un très bon jeu en soit.

----------


## Kobal

*Conquest Earth*, sur PC...
J'étais jeune, j'étais émoustillé par les photos de preview dans les magazines, les cinématiques étaient "jolies"... mais à jouer... caramba... c'était juste très très mauvais. On prenait le contrôle d'une unité, et on tirait sur les ennemis en profitant du fait que la portée de tir était supérieure au champ de "vision" des ennemis... du coup ils se laissaient tuer sans rien faire. Et on nettoyait la carte comme ça. J'ai dû tenir... 4 heures. Et pourtant, j'étais jeune et indulgent.

J'ajouterais aussi *the void*, suite à un test de Canard PC d'ailleurs. Au moins, le titre annonce la couleur (haha). J'imagine que je n'ai pas la culture nécessaire pour apprécier une telle œuvre.

----------


## Pouh

J'ai jamais acheté de véritable daube. Mais c'était sûrement parce que j'étais pauvre.

Par contre, ma môman avait trouvé une fois des jeux dans un bac à soldes... Et y'avait Pit Fighter sur SNES. OK, c'était avec 2 autres jeux bien chouettes (quoiqu'un peu datés) mais quand j'ai essayé ce j... euh, ce truc là, je me suis demandé si elle comptait m'abandonner : j'ai pris ça comme un message de haine.  ::'(:

----------


## Anonyme871

J'ai bien envie de répondre Trespasser. 
J'avais pas entendu parler de ce jeu avant de le voir en magasin. ça avait l'air génial, des dinosaures en troidé §§§§ 
Pas besoin d'en dire plus, ceux qui ont vu le Joueur du Grenier sur les jeux adaptés de Jurassic Park comprendront ma douleur. Le pire chez moi c'est qu'il ramait comme pas permis, j'ai du jouer à 15fps et pourtant j'y ai joué, un bon moment même. Bha oui, le jeu que j'ai eu pour mon aniv, ça m'aurait fait mal de pas en profiter.  :Emo: . 

Bon sinon celui qui m'a le plus dégoûté c'est GTA IV sur PC acheté le jour de sa sortie, ceux qui ont vécu les mêmes moments que moi devant les plantages et autres crashs de merde de ce putain de jeu pas du tout optimisé comprendront.

----------


## Dorak

Daikatana. Je rigole pas.

----------


## Drayke

Black & White. Pas que le jeu soit mauvais en soi, mais depuis je n'ai plus cru un mot de ce que Mytholyneux racontait. Même pas quand il dit bonjour.

Ce jour-là j'ai perdu mon innocence. Un peu comme si ma crédulité avait été violée, avec un bukkake final en guise de câlin réconfortant.

----------


## CaeDron

What else...

----------


## deeeg

Rooh, depuis le temps que je joue il y en a tellement, tellement chiants que j'ai préféré les oublier... Limite je me dis que ça vient sûrement de moi et que quelque part il ya probablement des gens qui ont apprécié certaines de ces bouses, mais tout de même. Heureusement j'attend de trouver la plupars des jeux que j'achète à prix discount, voire superdiscount, je m'en fous d'arriver 6/12 mois après tout le monde, le principal est de ne pas payer cher des jeux qui m'amusent quelques heures mais ne sont que rarement supérieures à une sérieZ de M6... 

Dans ceux qui m'ont marqué il y a Driver, j'ai pas passé le tutoriel dans le parking (alors que j'ai vu un pote tripper à mort sur PS1), Tomb Raider tides of darkness pas passé le second niveau (en plus les ombres hyper pixellisées étaient affreuses), Mirror Edge je n'ai pas passé le tutoriel sur les toits. J'ai dû jouer un quart d'heure sur Judge Dredd vs death aussi (trop moche et je ne comprenais pas ce qu'il fallait faire), et il y en a plein d'autres qui m'ont fait regretter le temps où j'avais la mule branchée 24/24 et me permettais d'installer/désinstaller des jeux sans remords (mais j'ai toujours acheté ceux qui me plaisaient)...

Je pense mes deux pires déceptions récentes sur pc sont probablement : Left 4 Dead2, merde alors, 50 boules pour un truc sans histoire, hyper répétitif sur 4 maps dont 3 dans le noir! Foutage de gueule ! J'ai détesté tous les gens dont l'engouement limite fanatique m'ont poussé à l'achat... 
Et surtout UT3. J'étais fan des versions précédentes, à jouer 7/7, et c'était une putain de déception : gameplay à chier, persos lourdingues avec l'impression de jouer sous 10G, sons détestables, maps moches, sans fun et sans inventivité, armes lamentables, combos et adrénalyne hors-services, translocator indigent... Toute la communauté s'est barrée, dégoutée, et voir cette tête de bite de Blezinsky se la raconter dans les interviews alors qu'il à cassé tout ce que j'aimais, je le hais, qu'il crêve!  ::o: ...

----------


## Dark Fread

J'ai installé Soldier of Fortune Payback il y a quelques jours, c'est nul à un point effrayant.

_Edit_ : le dernier Turok était une perle, à côté.

----------


## Siphrodias

Putain, j'oublais l'immense Driver 3, sur PC, un jeu qui avait l'air pas trop mal (sur la boite du moins), donc je l'ai acheté, installé sur le pc et j'ai commencé a jouer. Bon c'était moche mais ça passait encore, et ça tournait pas trop mal. Mais bon...
La jouabilité était vraiment pourrie, que ce soit au pad (viser a pied était une horreur bien trop lent, extrêmement lent, même en mettant sur le plus rapide) ou au clavier / souris (viser a pied était une horreur bien trop rapide, extrêmement rapie, même en mettant sur le plus lent).
Et puis surtout ça se mettait a ramer sans raison, tu roules 30min peinard et puis le jeu se transforme en diaporama. En bref, 3 missions et quelques runs en mode libre plus tard, c'était retour au magasin !

----------


## Eklis

> Lionheart.
> Ca devait être une sorte de RPG à l'ancienne façon Arcanum, Baldur's et Co, et c'était tout pourri. A part l'ambiance et le design, rien à en tirer. Je les ai bien senti les 50€ à l'époque....


C'était quand même correct jusqu'à ce qu'on mette les pieds en dehors de Barcelone je trouve. A partir de là j'ai tenu 1 heure je pense.

Quel gâchis de background quand même...

----------


## BigDams

60€ là-dedans, j'imaginais un clone de fallout, au final le pire amoncellement de bugs que je n'ai jamais vu. Impossible de dire si le jeu est bon ou pas, c'est simplement impossible d'y jouer. Il traîne toujours chez moi. Je le garde.


Ah et puis ça



Celui-là par contre, je le donne  :Gerbe:

----------


## gimiz

Woputin, TDU2 !

----------


## ryohji

Deux mots: Shaq Fu, trouvé a 50 francs dans le bac promo d'un Cora. J'était jeune et innocent, mais plus après y avoir joué.

Sinon il y a eu Bart VS the Space Mutant. Le jeu au syndrome DMC (Dur Moche Chiant) qui m'aura apprit à me méfier comme de la peste de tous les produits dérivés Simpsons.
Après quand je suis passé des 16bits au 32bits et PC, j'ai commencé à avoir le nez un peu fin.

----------


## LaCthule

4 rudes coups pour mon porte monnaie:

Mankind sur PC 
Indiana Jones ans the Last Crusade sur Master System ( 500 boules ... 1 job d'été de gosse entier...MDM)
Back to the Future II sur Master System (Et apres, j ai plus jamais acheté de jeu à licences de films*)

Rebellion sur PC, que je classe dans la mémé catégorie que Soldner pour l'OP: la honte d'avoir adoré malgré son lot de ... C'est indicible, la liste serait cyclopéenne. Avec un pote, on adorait tellement qu'on se lançait des parties LAN (les joies de l IPX me semble t il) qui plantaient invariablement après 4/5 heures de parties. On a jamais pu en finir une seule, mais on se relançait quand même. Quelle joie de voir des systèmes entiers anéantis par une bonne Deathstar, de la détruire (grâce a un bon bug exploit pas prémédité) pour venger l'assassinat honteux de Mon Mothma. 

J'en frémis.



*Bon, OK Starouarz c'est une exception, en raison des Xwing et Dark Forces/Jedi Knight.

----------


## Enigma

> http://ii.alatest.com/product/600x40...84343437f2.jpg
> J'ai jamais eu autant la sensation de me faire enfler. J'étais dans un Score Games, il me fallait un truc pour glander toute l'aprem, c'est tombé sur çà. La honte.


Je l'ai acheté à 2€ à un canard pour voir si c'était aussi pourri que dans les tests (dans ma mémoire je me rappellais quasiment de rien). Quasiment aucune sensation au niveau des armes, le bolter ressemble à un lance grenade, les ennemis meurent tous de la même façon, ils passent leur temps à répeter les mêmes phrases, level design proche du soporifique ...
Faut que je pense quand même à le finir histoire de voir certaines ennemis et de découvrir la fin (le Chaos perd, les Tau gagnent et font la paix avec l'Imperium ?).

----------


## Emile Zoulou

J'ai jamais dépassé le 3e niveau. Trop chiant.

----------


## Hellminster

Fiouuuu, à voir le nombre de titres cités, je me dit que le Joueur du grenier a encore du pain sur la planche. 
Alors perso, j'ai certainement aussi acheté assez de mauvais jeux pour remplir une étagère, mais il y en a un qui m'a tout particulièrement marqué : Shadow Of The Beast, sur Amstrad CPC 464. Je ne vais pas lister les interminables défaut du soft; il faudrait que je change le ruban encreur (oui, la dernière machine à écrire, c'est moi qui l'ai acheté...).
Par contre c'était il y a 20 ans, époque durant laquelle j'économisais péniblement mon argent de poche, pour tout dépenser dans un jeu. Des semaines de privation pour acheter le jeu en K7 tant convoité, tout ça pour tomber sur cette sombre merde mal fichue.
Un gameplay qui fait passer Hugo-Délire pour un DLC de GTA IV, des graphismes qui élèvent ceux de Dwarf Fortress à une planche d'Enki Bilal, et des musiques à faire passer Elie Semoun pour un chanteur. En résumé, quand on a 13 ans, et qu'on vient de lâcher 250 francs dans un jeu qui se résume à sauter par dessus des trous, sur un fond de scrolling horizontal qui clippe plus vite qu'une guirlande de Noel en boite de nuit, ben on est deg' de chez deg (c'était une expression à la mode quand j'avais 13 ans^^)!!
Aujourd'hui, entre Internet et Canard Pécé, je me demande comment on peut encore se planter. Je vous laisse, je vais installer Battle Los Angeles.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> C'était quand même correct jusqu'à ce qu'on mette les pieds en dehors de Barcelone je trouve. A partir de là j'ai tenu 1 heure je pense.
> 
> Quel gâchis de background quand même...


En fait je me souviens pas de tout. Y'a pourtant eu des trucs biens parce que j'y ai joué un petit paquet d'heures avant d'abandonner.
Mais à un moment c'est devenu n'importe quoi: combats incessants uber-difficile, impossible de progresser. Putain d'Anglais.

----------


## BoZo

> Elemental: war of magic: Impatience et bave au lèvre + préco 1 an 1/2 avant la sortie, pour du vide, une I.A inexistante et la foire au bug.
> 
> Ma plus grosse déception depuis que je joue, et de loin.


Sans le thread sur cpc, ca serait ma plus grande déception. Heureusement que plein de naifs ont précommandé  ::):

----------


## ZEr0rama

Que des jeux PC pour moi.

Ironstorm, un FPS censé se passer dans une première guerre mondiale qui était moche et d'une difficulté ahuriassante, j'ai dû passer trois heures dessus avant de tout envoyer valser. 

New World Order que j'avais acheté sous le fallacieux prétexte des previews de Joystick (joli et surtout clone de Counterstrike). Le jeu était dur limite impossible avec des ennemis surhumains. Des années plus tard un patch est sorti ajoutant des niveaux de difficulté et je pus le finir par pure curiosité intellectuelle....  ::wacko:: 

Scar, un jeu de course avec des Alfa-Romeo aussi intéressant qu'un parpaing moyen et dans la même catégorie, Test Drive Unlimited 2 où je ne suis pas fichu de passer ces #é!!§ç| de permis. Je veux pendre haut et court celui qui a mis les permis dans ce jeu.
En plus TDU2, c'est moins de bagnole que dans le précedent qui était génial et dépourvu de ces gadgets qui ne t'amusent qu'une fois....  :tired:  Ce jeu a été ma plus grosse déception récente.

Black & White est le seul jeu PC que j'ai revendu de ma vie. Des heures à comprendre que ce jeu c'était le néant.... ::huh::

----------


## jeanba

Actuellement, la grosse bouse de venue excellente à coup de patchs et "user mods", c'est la règle en simu :
F4, RoF, SFP2 ...

----------


## Potatoe

The Witcher 1

Poussé par les critiques décrivant le meilleur rpg du monde.

Le héros amnésique cheveux blanc, cicatrice, beau gosse attitude, guerrier, magicien d' élite, qui chope les filles dans un monde plein de darkness et de matureness ou tous les choix sont mauvais pour faire croire qu il y a des conséquences et que le monde est nuancé.(le gros piège à pré ado quoi)

Je suis quand même allé jusque a l'acte 2 malgré la laideur des perso, la quête épique dans un village de bouseux, et le système de combat injouable, mais après un one shot à 100 mètres par un crapaud dans le marais puant de l acte 2 ragequit et cd à la poubelle ...

----------


## Jeckhyl

_Age of Empires 3.
_
Pas vraiment un jeu de daube, il y avait de très bonnes idées, mais impossible d'accrocher, et la campagne horriblement foutue m'a fait vomir dès la première mission.

----------


## Toxic

> http://zelax.info/uploads/posts/1268...ys-of-gaia.jpg
> Impossible de dire si le jeu est bon ou pas, c'est simplement impossible d'y jouer. Il traîne toujours chez moi. Je le garde.


C'est bon tu peux te décider à le jeter, avec ou sans bugs c'est de la merde.

----------


## Kod

Hellgate : London. 50€. *Aïe*

----------


## banditbandit

Warhmammer 40 000 : Fire Warrior, déjà cité plus haut, ne pas se fier à la jaquette ni aux images d'illustration...

Acheté 5 € en grande surface : "chouette un petit fps sympa !", que nenni que nenni !

Le jeu ramait grave sans afficher de choses particulières puisque graphisme moche, plutôt vide et sans vraiment de détails, les ennemies semblaient plat comme dans doom ou blood, gameplay ridicule et ennuyeux avec trois pauvres sons 8 bits qui se battaient en duel. Le jeu semblait difficile donc facteur 2x plus chiant...

J'ai jamais dépassé le premier niveau, j'ai vite abandonné (heureusement !) mais le pire truc c'est que cette bouse a installé un rootkit sur mon pc  ::|: 

Quand j'ai vu ça j'en croyais pas mes yeux et j'ai maudit THQ -d'ailleurs j'ai pratiquement plus acheté de jeux de cet éditeur-, mais p* la protection il fallait la mettre avant le jeu pour empêcher l'utilisateur de l'installer !!!

J'ai revendu le jeu pour beaucoup trop cher (je sais c'est moche, je m"excuse)

Voila vous l'avez compris si vraiment vous n'aimez pas quelqu'un, offrez lui W.H 40000 : Fire Warrior !

Avertissement: Attention le jeu est toujours légalement en vente et trouvable dans de nombreuses enseignes...

----------


## Karibou77

J'ai précommandé Dragon Age 2... On ne m'y reprendra plus.

----------


## quake459

1.jpg


Spellforce 2 : shadow wars . enfin il m'a pas couté cher , mais c'est impossible de le lancer sur tout les ordinateurs possibles et imaginables

----------


## totoman

Heroes V of Might and Magic, jamais pu m'y faire au changement graphique  ::cry::  en + j'avais pris l'édition Gold avec les 2 add-on. J'y ai joué 2 jours. 

+ loin dans le temps : Shadow Warrior sur NES, pazs mal du tout techniquement, bien noté par les magazines (sans être le jeu de la décennie pour autant), bin... Il manquait un truc à ce jeu, je m'ennuyais en y jouant  ::zzz::  
Mais le pire fut pour moi les Chevaliers du Zodiaque  ::P:

----------


## Leybi

> Hellgate : London. 50€. *Aïe*


 Ah oui, je l'avais oublié tiens...
Le début était pas trop mal. J'aimais beaucoup le gameplay fps-hack'n'slash ou fallait vider des salles à coup de grenades puis de pewpew. Puis au bout du 250ème tunnel de métro menant sur la 40ème même rue de Londre j'ai abandonné.

----------


## Nasma

Moi je conseille Fire warior pour tous ceux qui veulent voire ce qu'est un fps couloir.

Et je précise je l'ai fini.

----------


## Baal-84

Et bientôt DukeNukem Forever ! Suspens !

----------


## Igor Morthys

J'estime avoir suffisamment d'esprit critique et de recul pour ne pas foncer bêtement sur un jeu "qui a l'air" bien, c'est pourquoi j'ai eu du mal à trouver une erreur de parcours dans ma ludothèque. Il y a tout de même eu le monstrueux Army of Two, sur console. Le pire étant que nous sommes deux potes à être tombé dans le panneau. C'est vrai que les bandes annonces, mettant en avant le côté "coop" du titre, étaient aguicheuses, mais bon... On a été acheté notre exemplaire chacun, on s'est mis derrière nos consoles pendant quoi... 15 minutes, avant d'aller refourger ledit jeu à l'occase. Et depuis, j'avoue, j'ai redoublé de prudence vis-à-vis de n'importe quel jeu.

----------


## banditbandit

Anderson & the Legacy of Cthulhu : acheté parce qu'il y avait une référence à Henry-Paul Lovecraft mais en fait non, un simple fps triste et buggé (avec des temps de chargement hallucinants), un simple mod qui n'aurait pas du être vendu.
Je l'ai terminé en solidarité avec les gentils teutons qui se sont quand même cassés pour faire des vidéos à la direction d'acteur improbable...
Bref, du travail d'amateur fait par des amateurs pour des amateurs.

----------


## Chipatama

Red Faction Guerilla.  ::(:

----------


## NaPoJuNioR

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 : La fin d'une longue et belle série.Quand on a passé 1500 heures sur le premier avec les poto en promod, teamspeak, soirées glitch/jump cette "suite" ça fout la nausée.. ( 59 euros dans le derche bordayl ! )

----------


## srondin

Dark and light. 60€. Pardon.

----------


## mogg

moi y a un mois. CoD blackops + DLC en promo a 45€ le tout : /
j'en avais marre des maps de warfare 2 en fait...
c'était sans oublier l'incapacité de Trechyard de faire des maps multi correctes. pourtant le DLC (gratuit) de CoD waW etait deja un bon signal (qui m'avait d'ailleurs fait aussi arrêter de jouer a ce jeu)

sinon plein de jeux de l'époque starforce que je n'ose meme plus insérer dans mon lecteur de peur de tout exploser sur seven

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et bientôt DukeNukem Forever ! Suspens !



NON.

 :Emo:

----------


## Rabbitman

Legends of Might and Magic, la pire daube sortie sur la licence, un clone de CS avec un habillage médiéval fantastique ridicule, hideux (même à l'époque) et vendu le prix d'un jeu standard :



Prince Valiant sur Gameboy, difficile à décrire tellement ça ressemblait à rien et qu'on ne comprenait jamais ce qu'on était sensés faire (je me souviens qu'à l'époque, je gagnais - ou perdais - sans savoir comment, en fait c'était tellement pas clair et je ne comprenais pas assez l'anglais pour savoir pourquoi le jeu s'arrêtait quand je gagnais)

----------


## Eklis

Prince Valiant... le nom ça me rappelle la parodie que les Nuls avaient fait de la pub Prince. Héhéhé.

----------


## Detox

> The Witcher 1
> 
> Poussé par les critiques décrivant le meilleur rpg du monde.
> 
> Le héros amnésique cheveux blanc, cicatrice, beau gosse attitude, guerrier, magicien d' élite, qui chope les filles dans un monde plein de darkness et de matureness ou tous les choix sont mauvais pour faire croire qu il y a des conséquences et que le monde est nuancé.(le gros piège à pré ado quoi)
> 
> Je suis quand même allé jusque a l'acte 2 malgré la laideur des perso, la quête épique dans un village de bouseux, et le système de combat injouable, mais après un one shot à 100 mètres par un crapaud dans le marais puant de l acte 2 ragequit et cd à la poubelle ...


 Hahaha tellement vrai, la même. Aussi "mature" qu'un Final Fantasy.

Je rajouterai que c'est assez mal écrit, donc en rien un digne successeur des grands JDR.

----------


## Jolaventur

> The Witcher 1
> 
> Poussé par les critiques décrivant le meilleur rpg du monde.
> 
> Le héros amnésique cheveux blanc, cicatrice, beau gosse attitude, guerrier, magicien d' élite, qui chope les filles dans un monde plein de darkness et de matureness ou tous les choix sont mauvais pour faire croire qu il y a des conséquences et que le monde est nuancé.(le gros piège à pré ado quoi)
> 
> Je suis quand même allé jusque a l'acte 2 malgré la laideur des perso, la quête épique dans un village de bouseux, et le système de combat injouable, mais après un one shot à 100 mètres par un crapaud dans le marais puant de l acte 2 ragequit et cd à la poubelle ...


Gringo on t'a reconnu.
En fait c'est juste que t'es très mauvais pour te faire dézinguer par un Noyadé.

----------


## LtBlight

Le seul achat que j'aurais regretté un bon moment :

A l'époque j'avais 13 ans, ce n'est pas excusable mais bon, un FPS basé sur South Park (oui, un FPS sur console, à l'époque Medal Of Honor était une tuerie sur PS1) je pensais que ça allait être pas mal, d'autant plus qu'un pote était au taquet aussi...résultat je l'ai revendu un an après dans une brocante, mais je m'étais fait enflé, chèque sans provisions. Je crois que je n'ai jamais dépassé le premier niveau.

Et puis ça aussi :

Mais là,je l'ai gardé plus longtemps car l'intérêt en multi était quand même là, et il était assez complet.

----------


## Arseur

Un peu off-rubrique, mais moi c'est sûrement *GTA IV* que j'ai le plus regretté d'avoir acheté, surtout que je l'avais payé au prix fort le jour de sa sortie. Sitôt installé, sitôt désinstallé. J'ai mis un an avant de réessayer, faisant un peu confiance aux patchs, et c'était encore limite jouable, et pourtant entre temps j'avais changé de machine. Au final j'y ai très peu joué, je l'ai pas fini alors que j'ai écumé toute la série GTA III et spin-offs.
Assez étonnamment j'ai été assez pigeon pour acheter les Episodes of Liberty City, que pour le coup j'ai adoré.

----------


## Spartan

Des achats que j'ai regretté, il y en a un paquet. Sur PC, je dirais le seul et unique *Daïkatana*. et ses couleurs fluo-vomitives et *Tomb Raider 6* (il n'y a rien à sauver de ce jeu, je le sais : je l'ai fini).

Mais les deux que je regrette sont sur Megadrive :


C'était pas fluide, pas très beau et super dur. Je l'ai fini par acquis de conscience (pis parce que c'est le X-Men bordel !) , mais j'ai bien regretté.

Last but not least :

J'adorai Batman, Joystick avait fait une preview élogieuse, je me suis pas méfié. Quelle erreur : moche, pas jouable, plus raide que le Tomb Raider ci-dessus, à croire que ce truc a été fait exprès pour me dégoûter de Batman.
Mais le pire, c'est que j'en ai vraiment bavé pour me l'acheter. Quand je repense à comment j'en ai chié à 14 ans à distribuer des prospectus de merde sous la pluie pendant une semaine pour récolter l'argent nécessaire pour me payer cette daube  ::(:   ::cry::

----------


## Hoyan

Epic quote



> "Un gameplay qui fait passer Hugo-Délire pour un DLC de GTA IV"


Merci  ::P:

----------


## Marnus

Dans le genre, le seul jeux à m'avoir réellement fait cet effet a été Two Worlds...
Comme quoi ^^'

----------


## Noryx

Grandiose rise of the robots ! Et dire que la démo sur la musique techno m'avait séduite, et que j'avais dépensé mon argent durement gagné d'adolescent pour son achat ... Epic fail.

----------


## Lord Zero

> Hellgate : London. 50€. *Aïe*


Pareil, ça me fait encore mal au cul par moments.

----------


## johnclaude

Mes plus grosses déceptions sont sur console, sur 360 pour être précis. Sur pc, je me débrouille pour essayer avant d'acheter et surtout je fais simple en général comme genre de jeux: fps simpliste et jeu de ouature. (Un RTS, un RPG? Non merci, quitte à faire un truc qui ne m'amuse pas, je préfère aller bosser: ça rapporte)Sur console j'ai voulu tenter un ou deux trucs, en me fiant à des avis enthousiastes trouvés ici:
-*Street fighter 4*: aka le seul jeu de baston sur lequel je me sois fais chier à mourir. Sur toutes les consoles que j'ai eu j'ai toujours eu au moins un jeu de baston pour bouriner un coup de temps en temps. J'avais acheté soul calibur 4, qui sans être à pleurer, n'avait pas pu me faire oublier le 2 et le 3 sur PS2. Je l'ai revendu pour acheter SF4 et j'ai regretté. Beaucoup regretté. Tellement regretté  :Emo:  Ironie de l'histoire: je l'ai revendu ici, à quelqu'un qui l'a revendu dans la semaine parce qu'il le trouvait aussi nul que moi.
-*Red dead redemption*: acheté il y a un mois, j'y ai joué deux fois ce weekend, et une fois à l'achat. Une belle occasion pour celui qui le rachètera On m'a présenté ça comme le jeu du siècle, je trouve ça lent à crever niveau rythme, ça rame de temps en temps (ça m'agace, j'y peux rien), et vas y que je me tape 5 minutes de canasson pour aller faire la mission pourrave, ah ben je meurs, re-5mn de dada, la visée est tout sauf pratique (et le point de 1 pixel pour viser sur un truc à la 3ème personne, fallait y penser, merci les game designers de la cogip). Les décors sont un peu tristes à pleurer (même si le far west par définition c'est pas surpeuplé j'en conviens), appuyer comme un golmon sur le bouton pour faire avancer le canasson, mais pas trop, c'est pas mon trip, l'histoire a l'air bateau à souhait (c'est un peu comme si plus les scénaristes de belle la vie voulait nous refaire la biographie de George Abitbol, sans talent, sans les répliques cultes, sans animal préhistorique partouzeur de droite et sans journalisme total).
A la manière d'une quelconque émission de TV réalité, comme la carrière d'un jauni Hallyday j'ai du mal à comprendre ceux qui crient au génie là-dessus (chacun ses gouts).

Sur PC en y repensant j'ai quand même 
-*portal 1*: j'ai dû y jouer 1 heure, j'ai été vite bloqué, j'ai rien compris. Du coup acheter le 2 ne  m'effleure pas l'esprit.
-*arma 2*, acheté sur DLgamer avec une promo canard pc, que j'ai dû lancer une fois parce que tout le monde semblait d'accord sur le fait que c'était trop bien. Il semblerait que ça ne soit pas du tout mon truc (et que les gens qui y "jouent" semblent tristes de ne pas mourir par arme à feu).
-*assassin's creed 2* ::P: remières parties, j'étais scandalisé par ce jeu. J'ai réessayé plus tard, ça passe mieux mais ça m'amuse moyennement. J'ai découvert avec ce jeu que j'identifiais un deuxième auteur chez cpc: (Boulon, je n'aime pas son style trop alambiqué à mon gout) c'est ackboo que j'ai décidé de ne pas aimer: quand il aime un jeu et qu'il en parle, ça me brûle au porte feuille il faut que je l'achète. ackboo tu es trop bon dans ton travail et de mon côté je n'ai plus de travail: je n'ai plus les moyens de te lire  :;): 



> Wow facile ce concours, je gagne haut la main:
> 
> J'ai préco farcry2.
> Le t-shirt bidon le plus cher de ma vie. 
> 
> Sinon j'ai aussi eu une période Tactical OPS, l'espèce de plagiat de CS, en plus moche, avec moins d'armes et plus de cheater.


Pour far cry 2, j'ai pu l'essayer et ça m'aurait fait mal de l'acheter. Un beau gâchis.
Pour tactical Ops, moi j'ai aimé ce jeu, peut être pour deux raisons: je n'avais pas internet, et je suis du genre mauvais: du coup je jouais tout seul contre les bots, avec un niveau de difficulté facile, je sortais le flingue à la nicky larson et ça me défoulait bien. J'ai donc une tendresse toute particulière pour ce jeu.



> Un peu off-rubrique, mais moi c'est sûrement *GTA IV* que j'ai le plus regretté d'avoir acheté, surtout que je l'avais payé au prix fort le jour de sa sortie. Sitôt installé, sitôt désinstallé. J'ai mis un an avant de réessayer, faisant un peu confiance aux patchs, et c'était encore limite jouable, et pourtant entre temps j'avais changé de machine. Au final j'y ai très peu joué, je l'ai pas fini alors que j'ai écumé toute la série GTA III et spin-offs.
> Assez étonnamment j'ai été assez pigeon pour acheter les Episodes of Liberty City, que pour le coup j'ai adoré.


 En voyant ce topic je me suis demandé quel jeu j'avais pu préféré, lequel j'aurais sans doute envie de me refaire un jour, quel jeu j'avais été "content" d'avoir payé plein pot, et ça serait sans doute GTA4, pourtant la série de GTA3 ne m'avait fait ni chaud ni froid. (je n'avais même pas essayé san andreas, j'ai dû joué 15 minutes à vice city et très peu au 3)
Pourtant avec une bécane de bourgeois indécent à la sortie du jeu c'était limite jouable, il a fallu attendre nombre de patchs, et rien que pour ce jeu j'ai investi sans compter dans mon pc mais je ne regrette pas.

----------


## Froyok

> -portal 1: j'ai dû y jouer 1 heure, j'ai été vite bloqué, j'ai rien compris.


 :tired:  Tu es le frère d'iJustine ?

----------


## Potatoe

Je connais un type pire que iJustine (mon père ) il n'a jamais pu dépasser la première salle quasiment, les 2 portails en face l'un de l'autre il a avancé tout droit pendant 1 H sans comprendre qu'il revenait dans la même salle puis a laissé tombé  ::|:

----------


## BSRobin

> Je connais un type pire que iJustine (mon père ) il n'a jamais pu dépasser la première salle quasiment, les 2 portails en face l'un de l'autre il a avancé tout droit pendant 1 H sans comprendre qu'il revenait dans la même salle puis a laissé tombé


Ahahah c'est moche les jeux qui achèvent le père qu'on n'avait pas totalement tué à l'adolescence ...

Mon achat honteux, c'était Sewer Shark sur 3DO (non, ce n'était pas la 3DO l'achat honteux).
J'étais un peu en dèche de jeux entre NFS et après avoir fini Super Wing Commander, je pensais à un shoot sur rail sympa à la Microscosm ...
J'ai tenu un quart d'heure, 30 mn maximum et je me suis roulé en boule dans un coin de ma chambre après avoir enchaîné game over sur game over ...

----------


## Siphrodias

Ho j'ai trouvé une vidéo de gameplay de Breed (avec une qualité bien dégueu) :






Il avait l'air sympa ce jeu, mais j'aurais du faire plus attention.
Dire que j'avais revendu quelques bons jeux (que je n'avais plus envie de jouer certes) pour acheter cette grosse merdasse, non là franchement c'est mon plus gros regret.

----------


## Koumal

Loki et j'y ai entrainé 2 potes. J'ai perdu en crédibilité. (si j'en ai eu un jour)

---------- Post added at 11h37 ---------- Previous post was at 11h34 ----------




> Ahahah c'est moche les jeux qui achèvent le père qu'on n'avait pas totalement tué à l'adolescence ...
> 
> Mon achat honteux, c'était Sewer Shark sur 3DO (non, ce n'était pas la 3DO l'achat honteux).
> ...


Ah oui la période 3DO était pas mal aussi. Bien que je me suis bien amusé sur The Horde et Crash n burn, c'est du coté de Night Trap qu'il faut chercher la honte.

----------


## balinbalan

*Pax Romana*
Un des seuls jeux que j'ai acheté à sa sortie...et un vrai flop.
Pas pour le jeu en lui-même: c'est un EU-like, avec un volet politique beaucoup plus développé.
Mais...buggé jusqu'à l'os (saves corrompues, et tout le toutim), patché deux fois (sans trop de succès) avant que le développeur ne disparaisse. Et cette fois, pas de communauté pour reprendre le flambeau.

----------


## Koumal

> http://cdn.cnetnetworks.fr/gamekult-...10-06-21-13-08
> 
> *Pax Romana*
> Un des seuls jeux que j'ai acheté à sa sortie...et un vrai flop.
> Pas pour le jeu en lui-même: c'est un EU-like, avec un volet politique beaucoup plus développé.
> Mais...buggé jusqu'à l'os (saves corrompues, et tout le toutim), patché deux fois (sans trop de succès) avant que le développeur ne disparaisse. Et cette fois, pas de communauté pour reprendre le flambeau.


Eu like ??

----------


## balinbalan

> Eu like ??


EU: Europa Universalis.

Pour mémoire:

EU II:

----------


## keulz

Elemental...

 ::(:

----------


## Eurok

Rogue Warrior mais à 2€ mais c'était volontaire :D
Je savais que ce serait nul mais pas à ce point, dès le début le jeu sacade (même dans le menu principal) sans raison valable.
Et ça continue, on avance un peu dans la première mission, il faut monter un double escalier, arrivé à la moitié, la lumière d'un éclair projète l'ombre d'un soldat ennemi sur un mur, on élimine le soldat et pourtant l'ombre est toujours là à chaque éclair.Ce n'est que le début de la débacle.
On me dit ensuite de tirer dans les fusibles pour plonger le bâtiment dans l'obscurité or je ne vois rien à part les ampoules au plafond que j'éclate une par une. Je ne trouve aucun ennemi puis j'arrive à dans une pièce où je récupère un fusil de sniper. Je me dis qu'il va être utile pour éliminer des ennemis éloignés et pourtant je me retrouve bel et bien coincé ici sans aucune possibilité.

Je décide de rebrousser chemin pour être sûr de ne rien avoir manqué. Toujours rien. Le radar m'indique que le prochain point de passage est bel et bien dans ce bâtiment.
J'y retourne (l'ombre est encore sur le mur) et cette fois un boitier électrique est apparu sur le mur. Je tire dedans même si ce n'est plus vraiment utile, j'avance en direction de la pièce où était rangé le fusil. La porte est désormais fermé, son ouverture se fait au moyen d'un interrupteur (étrange choix, toutes les portes que j'ai vues pour le moment fonctionne comme ça alors que l'action semble se passer dans les années 80, le personnage principale passe en effet son temps à insulter les Communistes et parle du président Reagan)
Donc retour dans la pièce du fusil, et là un soldat est aussi apparu, de même qu'une corde à la fenêtre la plus proche, on se demande bien pourquoi ... mais les développeurs ne sont plus à une incohérence.
J'élimine deux soldats avant d'utiliser la corde, je traverse une cour et me dirige vers un nouveau bâtiment. J'ouvre la porte, on m'attend. Dans le combat je m'abrite dehors et que vois-je derrière moi ? Deux soldats en train de ne rien faire, ils ne m'avaient pas vu avant que je commence à leur tirer dessus ...

 Allez le bouquet final, le jeu se veut "infiltration"  or on trouve tous les 10 mètres des caisses d'armes, principalement des grenades et des mitrailleuses lourdes, notre personnage lache des insultes quand il tue ou se prend une balle, se servir d'un pistolet avec silencieux alerte les garde alors que les éliminer au corps à corps nous permet de rester "furtif" malgré les cris de douleurs de nos victimes . Sans oublier le système de couverture que l'on n'aurait pas penser trouver dans un FPS et qui fonctionne à moitié, parfois on s'abrite contre un mur invisible ... 

Un grand jeu !

----------


## Super Cookies

Paris-Marseille Racing...
J'ai dû y jouer en tout et pour tout 1h grand max. Alors que mon frère a passé des heures carrés dessus...

----------


## True Duke U

À la fois, un jeu estampillé Davilex ... c'est comme un film d'Uwe Boll : 9 chances sur 10 que ce soit de la merde et 1 chance que ce soit pire que prévu.

----------


## Eurok

Ah oui je l'ai, ça avait l'air prometteur et j'y ai aussi passé ... deux heures maxi. J'ai aussi une autre paire de bouses vidéoluqiques.

----------


## Nono

Essayez Soldner-X. Les véhicules ont une bien meilleure inertie !

---------- Post added at 22h34 ---------- Previous post was at 22h30 ----------




> -*Street fighter 4*: aka le seul jeu de baston sur lequel je me sois fais chier à mourir. Sur toutes les consoles que j'ai eu j'ai toujours eu au moins un jeu de baston pour *bouriner un coup de temps en temps.*


En fait ce que j'en ai lu ça et là me fait penser que c'est pas un jeu fait pour bourriner un coup de temps en temps. Du coup j'hésite à acheter SSF4AE, que je sortirai deux fois par ans quand j'ai des amis.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

Rise of the robots. Comme beaucoup.
Putain d'arnaque !

----------


## Enhor

> Paris-Marseille Racing...
> J'ai dû y jouer en tout et pour tout 1h grand max. Alors que mon frère a passé des heures carrés dessus...


Quelle horreur  :Emo: 

Je l'ai pas payé (offert avec une imprimante) mais je regrette toujours d'avoir pris 20 minutes pour l'installer.



A regarder avec le son  :^_^:

----------


## Ketham

J'ai passé quelques minutes à réflechir au jeu qui m'a fait le plus regretter mon achat... Puis j'ai tourné la tête et mon regard s'est tourné vers le boîtier de ce... ce... 



Putain... Ce truc fait passer la merde à laquelle Emile Zoulou a joué pour du Blockbuster.  :Emo: 

Edit : Je suis retombé sur celui que j'ai haï.. Cette auto-traîtrise.. Je me suis fait un BME Pain Olympics ce jour.. Je l'avoue. J'ai troqué Thief : The Dark Project contre Wages of War.



Je ne m'en voudrais jamais assez pour purger la haine et le chagrin que je ressens quand je vois la boîte, ce pathos au goût de bile et de lave.. Ce connard de montpellierain aurait pu me prévenir que j'étais en train de faire une grosse erreur. Mais non, faut pas faire confiance %

----------


## True Duke U

> Essayez Soldner-X. Les véhicules ont une bien meilleure inertie !


ça c'est certain ! Autant la "saga" des Söldner c'est de la merde que les Söldner-X sont bons ! D'ailleurs c'est quand ils veulent pour une adaptation du 2 sur PC  ::P:

----------


## Flaya

Pour ma part j'ai gagné söldner grâce à un jeux CPC, j'ai osé le défendre sur nofrag, ca m'a valu un ban.

Sinon plus récemment j'ai acheté AvP3 (en pré-co comme un petit fanboy) et le résultat  ::sad::

----------


## kmizole

Uncharted (PS3) : on vous vend le truc comme un pur jeu d'aventure qui se résume au final à un vieux shoot 3eme personne complétement moisi (l'histoire est bien , mais j'ai pas pu aller au bout du jeu).

PS : dès que je dois faire un shoot sur console je bloque, sans clavier souris je peux pas. Ou alors me faut de l'assistanat à la GTA IV.

----------


## hellsing

Pour ma part ce sera lead and gold, bien noté dans cpc, un début prometteur mais la sauce a tourné.

Et aussi quelques str d'europe de l'est bien moisi dont j ai zappé le nom.

----------


## GrmlnsGlx

Double dragon sur atari 2600 était un sacré jeu de peu de vertu aussi. J'ai jamais compris ce qu'il fallait faire pourtant le pad ne comportait qu'un stick et un seul bouton.
C'était du défilement écran par écran :
- premier écran : ya rien, j'avance
- deuxième écran : ya un ennemi, j'avance, je martèle la touche, je crève, retour au premier écran.

Pour ressentir l'intégralité de mon expérience sur ce titre, répéter 1000 fois les étapes précédentes.
Alors oui les Doubles Dragons suivant était géniaux etc mais celui là vraiment reste ma première et pire arnaque vidéoludique.






> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles sur NES alias le jeu pour sado maso, je ne suis jamais allé plus loin que le niveau du barrage.


Le barrage..... le barrage bordel ! ! !   le ...    bar.... RAGE !!!

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pour moi c'est *Lead & Gold*: j'ai du y jouer un week-end, comme tout le monde, plus jamais j'achète un jeu comme ça, seulement taillé pour le multi
et dans une moindre mesure (pas des jeux pourris mais plutôt des jeux qui m'ont beaucoup déçus)
- *Alpha Protocol*: j'ai pas du tout accroché au gameplay, à la rigidité des animations tout ça, bref la sauce n'a pas pris. Heureusement je l'ai eu gratos sur GMG !
- *Darksiders*: encensé par les critiques, je l'ai pas acheté mais échangé contre un jeu que j'avais presque fini (Dragon Age) et j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 heures dessus, tellement j'ai trouvé le gameplay et l'univers super commun et inintéressant.

----------


## TeHell

Pour ma part, un jeu sur lequel j'ai passé bien des heures à l'époque, sur lequel je me suis bien amusé et qui était vraiment moyen lorsque je l'ai réessayé bien plus tard:

WarWind:


Et concernant Chrome. 
Je n'avais pas trouvé ça mauvais.

----------


## Ulrick Popoff

C'était un cadeau de noël de ma grand mère :

Jamais réussi à avancé dans ce jeu à l'époque...



Noté les merveilleux sponsor...

----------


## Eurok

Ça fait flipper !

----------


## Anonyme1002

Numen Contest of heroes... je sais plus, j'y ai joué 32 minutes montre en main. Pseudo RPG lamentable digne des années 95, à 3€... Mais putain, c'était un bon kinder guano de perdu!

Un autre jeu à la con, avec des zombies dans le désert en vue du dessus... Merde comment ça s'appelle? J'ai lancé une seule partie, le tuto, 8 minutes montre en main...

Far cry 2. 26 minutes de jeu (sans compter la phase d'intro ou tu tripes en voiture, le temps de comprendre que c'était n'importe quoi, que les méchants poppés toutes les deux minutes et que ce n'était pas la suite de FC1) > uninstall. J'ai offert le jeu gratos en plus, en vendant ma 9600 gt à 40€. C'était un truc de con cette CG là aussi d'ailleurs. 

çay ça qué bien avec steam, tu peux mesurer le temps où tu té fai chié.

----------


## Anonyme1002

Numen Contest of heroes... je sais plus, j'y ai joué 32 minutes montre en main. Pseudo RPG lamentable digne des années 95, à 3€... Mais putain, c'était un bon kinder guano de perdu!

Un autre jeu à la con, avec des zombies dans le désert en vue du dessus... Merde comment ça s'appelle? J'ai lancé une seule partie, le tuto, 8 minutes montre en main...

Far cry 2. 26 minutes de jeu (sans compter la phase d'intro ou tu tripes en voiture, le temps de comprendre que c'était n'importe quoi, que les méchants poppés toutes les deux minutes et que ce n'était pas la suite de FC1) > uninstall. J'ai offert le jeu gratos en plus, en vendant ma 9600 gt à 40€. C'était un truc de con cette CG là aussi d'ailleurs. 

çay ça qué bien avec steam, tu peux mesurer le temps où tu té fai chié.

----------


## keulz

> Pour moi c'est *Lead & Gold*: j'ai du y jouer un week-end, comme tout le monde, plus jamais j'achète un jeu comme ça, seulement taillé pour le multi
> et dans une moindre mesure (pas des jeux pourris mais plutôt des jeux qui m'ont beaucoup déçus)
> - *Alpha Protocol*: j'ai pas du tout accroché au gameplay, à la rigidité des animations tout ça, bref la sauce n'a pas pris. Heureusement je l'ai eu gratos sur GMG !
> - *Darksiders*: encensé par les critiques, je l'ai pas acheté mais échangé contre un jeu que j'avais presque fini (Dragon Age) et j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 heures dessus, tellement j'ai trouvé le gameplay et l'univers super commun et inintéressant.


Il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse de parler des jeu qu'on a pas aimé ou qui nous ont déçu, mais de bonnes grosses daube où tous les avis coïncident.

----------


## keulz

> Pour moi c'est *Lead & Gold*: j'ai du y jouer un week-end, comme tout le monde, plus jamais j'achète un jeu comme ça, seulement taillé pour le multi
> et dans une moindre mesure (pas des jeux pourris mais plutôt des jeux qui m'ont beaucoup déçus)
> - *Alpha Protocol*: j'ai pas du tout accroché au gameplay, à la rigidité des animations tout ça, bref la sauce n'a pas pris. Heureusement je l'ai eu gratos sur GMG !
> - *Darksiders*: encensé par les critiques, je l'ai pas acheté mais échangé contre un jeu que j'avais presque fini (Dragon Age) et j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 heures dessus, tellement j'ai trouvé le gameplay et l'univers super commun et inintéressant.


Il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse de parler des jeu qu'on a pas aimé ou qui nous ont déçu, mais de bonnes grosses daube où tous les avis coïncident.

----------


## keulz

> Pour moi c'est *Lead & Gold*: j'ai du y jouer un week-end, comme tout le monde, plus jamais j'achète un jeu comme ça, seulement taillé pour le multi
> et dans une moindre mesure (pas des jeux pourris mais plutôt des jeux qui m'ont beaucoup déçus)
> - *Alpha Protocol*: j'ai pas du tout accroché au gameplay, à la rigidité des animations tout ça, bref la sauce n'a pas pris. Heureusement je l'ai eu gratos sur GMG !
> - *Darksiders*: encensé par les critiques, je l'ai pas acheté mais échangé contre un jeu que j'avais presque fini (Dragon Age) et j'ai pas tenu plus de 2 heures dessus, tellement j'ai trouvé le gameplay et l'univers super commun et inintéressant.


Il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse de parler des jeu qu'on a pas aimé ou qui nous ont déçu, mais de bonnes grosses daube où tous les avis coïncident.

----------


## machinbiduletru

Moi je me suis fait avoir avec Homefront.
Le jeu plein de script que j'ai fini en 6 heures en mode extrême...
De la daube en boite ^^

----------


## William Vaurien

Un jour de manque de RPG, je suis allé visiter une boutique d'occase (vers 2002). 
Je me suis ruiné avec Gorazul en pensant y  retrouver un peu de Baldur's Gate. 
Une heure plus tard je chouinait dans la boutique pour me faire rembourser..

----------


## RedGuff

Pétanque Pro, sur Wii.

----------


## True Duke U

haha ! Pétanque Pro ! Testé et détesté.
Ceci étant, claquer 20-30€ dans un jeu de pétanque ... pour le même prix, ou presque, on a un set complet avec cochonnet !

----------


## Godot

Je crois que ma première "grosse claque" de déception était Serious Sam II... J'ai connu la saga Serious Sam en 2002 et je me suis énormément éclatée sur les deux premiers opus, j'y avais tellement joué quand j'étais au collège que je connais tous les niveaux par coeur (jusqu'à l'emplacement des monstres...). Heureuse d'apprendre qu'une suite sortait, j'étais vraiment impatiente jusqu'au jour où j'y ai joué... où je me suis franchement fait chier. Putain, Croteam a vraiment fait du caca et heureusement, Serious Sam 3 ne refera pas cette erreur.

----------


## machinbiduletru

C'est malheureux, mais dans la plupart des cas les suites sont vraiment décevantes...

----------


## Anonyme1002

Nation red
Numens contest of heroes
Lead and gold
Far cry 2
et tant d'autres que j'ai oublié tellement j'ai pas du dépasser le tuto...

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Il ne me semble pas qu'il s'agisse de parler des jeu qu'on a pas aimé ou qui nous ont déçu, mais de bonnes grosses daube où tous les avis coïncident.


Surtout de parler des bouses ultimes. Pas des jeux qui ont simplement déçus.

----------


## BSRobin

> Ah oui la période 3DO était pas mal aussi. Bien que je me suis bien amusé sur The Horde et Crash n burn, c'est du coté de Night Trap qu'il faut chercher la honte.


The Horde était excellent, mais un peu trop chaud arrivé à un certain niveau.
Pour les gens qui connaissent : c'était un "bête" tower defense, mais dans un univers médévial-fantastique un peu barré, et surtout une bande sonore vachement bien foutue ...

----------


## Ketham

> Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 : La fin d'une longue et belle série.Quand on a passé 1500 heures sur le premier avec les poto en promod, teamspeak, soirées glitch/jump cette "suite" ça fout la nausée.. ( 59 euros dans le derche bordayl ! )


Je précise que j'ai préféré le 2nd au 1er, juste pour m'affirmer parmi toutes les brutes que vous êtes.

----------


## olivierlestat

Back to the future sur C64.....  J'attendais un cadeau de mon oncle à l'époque, le jeu venait de sortir et c'était une daube sans nom (dans mes souvenirs). Après cela j'ai plus acheté de jeux sur C64 (c'est ce qui a tué l'Amiga ensuite d'ailleurs)

----------


## TeHell

> Surtout de parler des bouses ultimes. Pas des jeux qui ont simplement déçus.


Et même, de parler des bouses ultimes sur lesquelles on a quand même passé du bon temps, et dont on a un peu honte aujourd'hui non??!

----------


## deadraque

Comme je suis Assez jeux de vroum vroum, et que je vais pas remonter au temps de l'amiga, je m'abstiendrais à des jeux pas trop vieux. J'ai donc l’habitude de jouer à des GTR2, rfactor, Race on, STCC etc.... Donc le pire à mes yeux fut NFS Shift. Un peut la faute de Canard PC et l'implication du programmeur de GTR2 qui participais puisque j'avais abandonner les NFS depuis Underground. Mais j'ai pris une baffe monumentale le jour de l'achat de Shift, j'ai jamais vu pire jeu de caisse, avec des xp quand tu dépasse, dérape etc... n'importe quoi.... j'ai jamais pu comprendre CPC et rebelote pour Shift 2, non je ne suis pas con j'ai pas acheté ni essayer le 2, j'ai lu assez dessus et m'as suffit de constater que ce serais un peut mieux mais restais quand même très très mauvais.

----------


## Ketham

NFS Shift était bien, pourtant  :nawak:  Un pote qui est dans le métier des vroum vroum de compet' m'a dit que c'était plus réaliste que certains jeux comme les Test Drive ou Collin Ma Craie, mais toujours pas bluffant pour lui. (ceci dit, il est vraiment bien en-dessous de NFS Hot Pursuit 1er en matière de fun). Pis il est joli !

----------


## deadraque

c'est possible pour colin et l'autre mais comme je disais je joue a GTR2 ou Rfactor etc... Et lorsque un jeux te donne des xp parce que tu a fait un crash, un drift ou un dépassement ont frise le ridicule. Ton pote dans le métier ne reçois probablement pas de xp.... ou monte de niveau lorsque il viens juste de planté la caisse  ::):  Ce que je reprochais le plus c'est que EA est arriver avec bp de blabla que se serais ultra réaliste un peu comme un GTR... eh beh... il y sont même pas a 5%. Ceux qui aime l'arcade peuvent peut-être apprécier, ceux qui aime la simulation réaliste dont je fais parti beh c'est un massacre. 
Et colin Mcrae était un vrai jeux de course avec des étapes sérieuse compter avec des points de championnats et des chronos souvent serrés en mode pro, pas avec des xp parce que j'ai fais un jolie dérapage....

----------


## Valkyr

> Hellgate : London. 50€. *Aïe*


 Roh putain. Et dire qu'on s'est acharnés, qu'on a avancé, histoire de lui donner une chance...

Mais non.

Même à l'autre bout de la planète, ça me fait encore mal.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je vais être vulgaire ca fait du bien, je me suis bien fait niquer avec Spore. La honte vient du fait qu'on m'avait bien prévenu ici et que j'ai choisi d'écouter personne.

----------


## Azzpotter

Les chevaliers des bafaumés, si je l'écris bien

----------


## True Duke U

> Ceux qui aime l'arcade peuvent peut-être apprécier, ceux qui aime la simulation réaliste dont je fais parti beh c'est un massacre.


Le réalisme a bien des facettes, et niveau immersion ,il renvoie les Rfactor et autres GTR aux oubliettes si on va par là.
Après, c'est un NFS qui se donnait comme objectif de concurrencer les GRID, Forza et GT, donc bon ... s'attendre à une simu typée SimBin, c'est un peu étrange.

----------


## Estate

Je me souviens d'un jeu acheté d'occasion dans ma période foot + ps2, quelque chose qui sonnait en beach soccer et ayant Cantonna en gros sponsor sur la jaquette. Résultat: j'en ai pleuré mes 10€ et est allé le retourner une semaine plus tard à 3€ dans le même magasin d'occas où je l'avais acheté..

----------


## Evene

Silverfall ... jeu acheté, qu'il a fallu cracker à cause d'une protection anti-piratage foireuse. Stand alone incompréhensible quand t'as pas joué au premier jeu, anti-intuitif. Gerbant.

----------


## Lt Anderson

World War Zero, le portage PS2 de Iron Storm, ou comment transformer un bijou vidéo ludique en galette vomitive.

----------


## aargh27

Parmi les (nombreuses) déceptions : Viewtiful Joe 2 sur GameCube, acheter 15€, j'ai y joué 15 minutes. 

Parmi les jeux dont on a honte : ghostbusters sur Master System - c'était à un copain, mais j'avais honte pour lui - et Altered Beast sur la même bécane... 

Quant à celui qui ne se rappelle plus, sur Megadrive, d'un jeu se déroulant dans un parc d'attractions, deux possibilités : Theme Park ou Marvel Land (connu sous le nom de Talmit's adventure, également).

----------


## [gik]

*coolstorybro* Une Atari Jaguar tombée du camion topée avec Alien vs Predator et j'ai trouvé ce jeu infâme. *coolstorybro*
 :;):  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hVlWsjNWd8
Sur PC, The Matrix...

----------


## kenshironeo

La compilation loki/avencast/silverfall achetée à 35 euros.

Grosse prise de tête avec loki où une coupure de courant a planté mon perso,jeu linéaire ultra décevant, hack and slash où on peut finir le dernier boss en mode divin au level 80 alors qu'il ya 200 niveaux,level scaling foireux, refus de la part de cyanide de communiquer là-dessus malgré mes multiples requêtes, escroquerie morale en tous points.

Encore avencast ça passait, le côté école d'harry potter était sympa.

Mais loki,quelle pauvreté!Les pnj déprimant au possible,décors sans reliefs...


Commentat-il pu avoir un 16 sur jvc...
Désormais je sais que je n'achète rien venant de Focus/cyanide.

----------


## Holoman

-> Hard to be a God.
-> Dawn of Magic.
-> Painkiller Universe. Vous avez déja eu la nausée après 20min de jeu? Non? Essayez.
-> Fire Warrior. Je suis un grand fan de WH40k, et ...j'ai honte!
-> Windows NT... Wait. C'est pas un jeu ça. Mais j'ai eu honte aussi à l'époque!

 ::huh::

----------


## purEcontact

- Age of Conan 
- RF Online
- les 2 shadowgrounds (mais bon, Trine à 5€ au lieu de 20€, je regrette pas).
- Guild wars (j'accroche pas, à chaque fois que j'y joue, j'en ai marre au bout d'une demi heure maxi)

----------


## Eurok

> Parmi les (nombreuses) déceptions : Viewtiful Joe 2 sur GameCube, acheter 15€, j'ai y joué 15 minutes. 
> 
> Parmi les jeux dont on a honte : ghostbusters sur Master System - c'était à un copain, mais j'avais honte pour lui - et Altered Beast sur la même bécane... 
> 
> Quant à celui qui ne se rappelle plus, sur Megadrive, d'un jeu se déroulant dans un parc d'attractions, deux possibilités : Theme Park ou Marvel Land (connu sous le nom de Talmit's adventure, également).


La honte pour ton ami xD 
Pour VJ2 ça te fait 1€ la minute de jeu , c'est honorable !

----------


## alphacanard

Numen : Contest of Heroes. Qui a déja été cité dans les commentaires. Le pire jeu récent que je connaisse.

----------

